# Von Freiburg über Roßkopf, Kandelhöhenweg nach St.Peter am So. 17.2.



## hotzemott (15. Februar 2008)

Servus zusammen  

das Hochdruckwetter geht weiter und fürs Wochenende ist super Wetter angesagt.  Daher möchte ich am Sonntag folgende Tour fahren:

*Von Freiburg über den Roßkopf und Kandelhöhenweg nach St.Peter und über Lindenberg, Galgenbühl, Burg zurück ins Dreisamtal.*

*Die Mühen:*
ca. 900 Hm verteilt auf ca. 40 Km  

*Die Freuden:*
Tour mit hohem Trailanteil, unschwierig und super flüssig zu fahren  

*Der Start:*
Sonntag 17.2.08 um 12:00 am Schwabentor

Würde mich freuen, wenn noch ein paar Leute Lust haben mitzukommen!  

Wohne noch nicht so lange in Freiburg. In München hat das Verabreden zu Touren im Lokalforum super funktioniert, vielleicht geht ja auch in Freiburg was zusammen. Der Jahreszeit entsprechend fahre ich ein eher gemütliches Tempo.

Bis bald!
Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (16. Februar 2008)

hallo hotzemott,
hört sich gut an. punkt 12 könnte allerdings ein bisschen knapp werden (komme mit dem zug...). aber wenn du 3,4,5 minuten warten könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (16. Februar 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> hallo hotzemott,
> hört sich gut an. punkt 12 könnte allerdings ein bisschen knapp werden (komme mit dem zug...). aber wenn du 3,4,5 minuten warten könntest?



Hallo alex76,

klar werde ich/werden wir warten wenn wir wissen, dass noch jemand kommt  
Werde dir per PN noch meine Handy-Nr. schicken.

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## Freecastle (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo IHR ZWEI,

war eine nette Tour am Sonntag mit euch. Hoffe das lässt sich mal wiederholen bzw. aufrecht erhalten. 
Die nächste Tour wird dann eine "GEMÜTLICHEN HÜTTENTOUR"  


Gruß Christian


----------



## alex76 (19. Februar 2008)

...fand ich auch. Wäre auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Vor allem, wenn's dann mit Einkehr in 'ner Hütte klappt  

Bis dann, Alexandra

PS: Der Sonntag soll ja wettertechnisch super werden...


----------



## ghostrider51 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,
habe euren Thread leider erst jetzt gelesen. 
Würde mich Euch gerne anschliessen!
Einfach bescheid geben wenn ihr wieder was plant ;-)

ich wohne übrigens direkt am Schönberg, eignet sich auch super für ein paar schöne Touren Richtung Schauinsland etc..

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## hotzemott (19. Februar 2008)

Mir hats auf alle Fälle auch Spaß gemacht  

Eine Einkehr finde ich auf längeren Touren natürlich auch sehr nett und wir waren ja dann doch ne Weile unterwegs. Wäre schön, wenn wir hier öfter solche Tourenvorschläge posten könnten und vielleicht noch ein paar Leute mehr mitkommen. Chris, vielleicht klappt es also beim nächsten Mal.

...und die Sache mit dem Einkehren werden wir auf jeden Fall noch üben  


Bis demnächst wieder
Bertram


----------



## make65 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt's am Sonntag wieder eine Tour? Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## alex76 (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte auch Lust. Soll ja sogar in Höhenlagen über 10°C warm werden  

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, sieht für Sonntag wieder nach tollem Bike Wetter aus  
Ich wäre wohl auch wieder dabei. Also wenn jemand schon einen Tourenvorschlag hat würde ich sagen: Nur keine Zurückhaltung und einfach posten!
Ansonsten kann ich mir noch ne Route mit Boxenstop überlegen  

Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (22. Februar 2008)

Vorschlag:

Treffpunkt Denzlingen Bahnhof, auf'n Kandel (Einkehrmöglichkeit mit tollem Ausblick) und über Präs.-Thoma-Weg wieder nach Denzlingen. Vom Kandel aus könnte man auch über Platte (auch schöne Einkehr) und Kandelhöhenweg-Heuweiler wieder nach Denzlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo make65,

also für mich hört sich das erstmal gut an  
Die zweite Variante ist deutlich länger, aber man hat nicht die schöne, lange Präsi-Thoma-Trailabfahrt vom Kandel, oder? Kannst du ganz grob abschätzen, wie lange die Touren sind (Km/Hm)?
Letzten Sonntag waren es am Ende um 1100 Hm, so viel mehr braucht es für mich derzeit auch noch nicht  

Gruß, Hotzemott





make65 schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Treffpunkt Denzlingen Bahnhof, auf'n Kandel (Einkehrmöglichkeit mit tollem Ausblick) und über Präs.-Thoma-Weg wieder nach Denzlingen. Vom Kandel aus könnte man auch über Platte (auch schöne Einkehr) und Kandelhöhenweg-Heuweiler wieder nach Denzlingen.


----------



## make65 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hotzemott,

die Präs-Thoma-Variante hat ca. 30 km und 1100hm, der Weg über Platte und Kandelhöhenweg dürfte so 50km und 1300hm haben. Von Denzlingen auf'n Kandel sind's 1000hm am Stück, bergab gibt's dann ein paar kleine Gegenanstiege. Man kann ja immer noch auf'm Kandel entscheiden wo's weitergeht, der Thoma-Weg macht halt schon viel Spass. Und selbst Sonntags sind dort nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (23. Februar 2008)

Hi Martin,

solange wir zu zweit sind können wir gerne flexibel bleiben und erst auf dem Kandel entscheiden, wie wir weiter fahren. Für mich wären bestimmt beide Touren nett. Den Präsi-Thoma-Weg bin ich schon mal gefahren   Den Bogen über Platte kenne ich noch nicht.

Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand mit Präferenz für eine der Varianten, dann ist das sicher auch ok, wenn wir uns schon festlegen. Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir um 11 oder 12 am Bahnhof in Denzlingen treffen. Ich werde aus Freiburg mit dem Bike kommen.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (23. Februar 2008)

OK,

dann legen wir uns fest auf 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Denzlingen Bahnhof. Weitere MitfahrerInnen sind herzlich willkommen. Bis morgen dann.

Martin


----------



## alex76 (23. Februar 2008)

...bin auch dabei


----------



## Freecastle (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

melde mich für diese Tour ab. Steck heute noch in Magdeburg auf einem 60. Geburtstag und werde es heute abend nicht mehr ins Badische schaffen. Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass bei eurer Tour. 

Mein NEID ist euch gewiss ....

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (25. Februar 2008)

Servus zusammen,

war wieder ne sehr nette Tour bei super Bedingungen, mit Alpenblick und Boxenstopp beim Fensterlwirt  
Vielen Dank nochmal fürs Guiden, Martin, hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Auf dass es bald wieder so schön frühlingshaft wird.

Bis dann,
Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (7. März 2008)

Soderle, das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und der Sonntag soll lt. Wetterbericht sonnig und trocken werden. Wie schaut es euch ?

Jemand lust auf ne gemeinsamme Tour ?


----------



## hotzemott (7. März 2008)

Lust hab ich auf alle Fälle und wahrscheinlich spricht auch sonst nichts dagegen


----------



## alex76 (8. März 2008)

...an was für ´nen Gemütlichkeitsgrad habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## hotzemott (8. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...an was für ´nen Gemütlichkeitsgrad habt ihr denn gedacht?


Ich hab seit unserer letzten Tour nix gemacht und dies heute auch gleich gemerkt   Wegen mir darfs daher auch gerne nen Tick gemütlicher sein als bisher...


----------



## alex76 (8. März 2008)

...ein klitze kleiner Tick gemütlicher als vorletzte Woche reicht ja. Ein paar hm wären schon ganz nett, aber vielleicht mit nem entspannteren Rückweg   

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (8. März 2008)

Ich werden morgen eher nicht können, aber schreibt mal nen Treffpunkt hier rein, vielleicht klappts doch noch....


----------



## Freecastle (8. März 2008)

Hab gerade mal die Webcams studiert und festgestellt das die Schneefallgrenze recht weit unten ist. Also Schauinsland oder Hinterwaldkopf dürften nicht OHNE Schnee befahrbar sein. Ansonnsten würde ich noch einmal den Kandel-Höhenweg vorschlagen evtl. mit der Option die Strecke wieder zurück zufahren ....


----------



## alex76 (8. März 2008)

...hm, ist in höheren Lagen auch gleich um einiges kälter. Also ich fand die Kandelhöhenweg_Route eigentlich auch ganz nett 


damit es mal voran geht: 11 Uhr am Schwabentor? Über die Strecke werden wir uns schon einigen


----------



## Freecastle (8. März 2008)

bin DABEI ..... 11.00 Uhr Schwabentor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (8. März 2008)

Passt, werde auch kommen


----------



## alex76 (9. März 2008)

...super. bei mir wird es aber wohl wieder 3,4 Minuten später.


----------



## Freecastle (9. März 2008)

So, bis aufs Bike und meine Klamotten bin ich wieder sauber geputzt  
Ordentliche Schlammschlacht die Tour ... aber war klasse. 

Hast du deine Bahn noch erreicht Alexandra ?
Bist so leider nicht mehr zu den leckeren (und vorallem Kostenlosen) Rusinen Schnecken gekommen die uns die Bedienung auf den Tisch gestellt hat ... 

P.S.: Paar Handy Bilder sind in meiner Gallerie


----------



## alex76 (9. März 2008)

...8 Sekunden später und er wäre weg gewesen So was Süßes könnte ich jetzt aber auch vertragen


----------



## hotzemott (9. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...8 Sekunden später und er wäre weg gewesen


Alle Achtung   da waren aber Sprintqualitäten gefragt und das obwohl du es heute einen Tick gemütlicher haben wolltest


----------



## make65 (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag sieht das Wetter ja im Moment nicht so prickelnd aus. Hat jemand lust am Samstag ne Tour mitzufahren?

Martin


----------



## hotzemott (13. März 2008)

Hallo Martin, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich wäre wohl dabei


----------



## make65 (14. März 2008)

Prima. Ich hätte Lust auf'n Schaui und die blaue Raute runter. Können uns aber noch anderweitig absprechen.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns 11 Uhr am Schwabentor.


----------



## hotzemott (14. März 2008)

Hallo Martin,

wir waren letzten Sonntag an der Rappenecker Hütte (noch geschlossen) und sind auf dem letzten Stück noch durch Schnee gefahren. Wie viel Schnee nach Wind und Regen übrig geblieben ist weiss ich gerade nicht. Wegen mir müssen wir nicht all zu sehr im Schnee wühlen wenn es morgen mal einen Tag lang schön wird, aber wir können ja morgen noch entscheiden wohin wir fahren. Den Blaue-Raute-Trail sind wir ab Kohlerau gefahren und dort war es schneefrei. Das dürfte jetzt noch deutlich weiter oben der Fall sein.

Werde morgen um elf am Schwabentor sein. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich wie immer willkommen!

Bis dann,
Bertram

Edit: Den Webcams zufolge liegt in Hofsgrund und am Schauinsland praktisch kein Schnee mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (16. März 2008)

...und, blieben die füße dieses mal trocken? war gestern auch unterwegs und hab extra mal nach ner route ausschau gehalten, mit der ich euch freiburg-verwöhnte in die ortenau locken kann 

aber was anderes: hat zufällig noch wer urlaub? am dienstag soll ja zumindest die sonne mitspielen  

gruß, alexandra


----------



## make65 (16. März 2008)

war ne tolle Tour gestern. Sind auf'n Schaui gefahren, nur bei der Abfahrt war noch ein bischen Schnee, aber kein Problem. Ich hatte nen Platten und in Freiburg ist dann noch meine hintere Bremse ausgefallen - der Rückweg nach Waldkirch ging dann aber glatt. 

Leider hab ich kein Urlaub, vielleicht ist ja an Ostern auch mal gutes Wetter. Komme gern auch mal nach OG um was neues kennen zu lernen, ich denke der Bertram auch...


----------



## hotzemott (17. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> aber was anderes: hat zufällig noch wer urlaub? am dienstag soll ja zumindest die sonne mitspielen


Ja, ich hab Urlaub, aber wo gibts hier Sonne  oder wolltest du schnell mal auf die Alpensüdseite?

Naja, sieht für die nächsten Tage zwar nicht nach Dauerregen aus aber soll halt leider schon recht kühl und wechselhaft bleiben. 

Wenn du schon extra Scouten gehst kommen wir natürlich gerne mal in die Ortenau. Vielleicht passt es ja um Ostern herum.

Gruß von Bertram


----------



## alex76 (17. März 2008)

hotzemott schrieb:


> ...aber wo gibts hier Sonne  oder wolltest du schnell mal auf die Alpensüdseite?



>> hier 

ok, in letzter zeit hats nicht immer gestimmt, aber für morgen bin ich da ziemlich zuversichtlich...

für ostern sieht es ja bislang eher nach winter aus  aber irgendwie und irgendwann wird es hoffentlich mit radeln klappen. zumindest als schneefreie zone wäre da og bestimmt eine alternative  

gruß, alexandra


----------



## make65 (17. März 2008)

Dem Bertram ist's wahrscheinlich nur zu kalt...


----------



## hotzemott (18. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> >> hier
> 
> ok, in letzter zeit hats nicht immer gestimmt, aber für morgen bin ich da ziemlich zuversichtlich...


Sieht tatsächlich ganz gut aus   da könnte man heute Nachmittag direkt auf den Kandel-Highway einbiegen, also ganz nach dem ursprünglichen Thema des Threads...

Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (18. März 2008)

Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber arbeiten


----------



## Freecastle (18. März 2008)

Tja, ich für meinen Teil darf den Tag auch hinter dem Schreibtisch verbringen. Wäre aber an Ostern zu jeder Schandtat bereit sofern das Wetter stimmt. 

Viel Spass euch beiden bei der heutigen Tour


----------



## alex76 (18. März 2008)

...will ja niemanden neidisch machen, aber das war heute echt ein traumwetter  

@ bertram: als du den post geschrieben hast, war ich fast schon unterwegs. ich, hoffe, ich habe da keine indirekte einladung zum mitbiken übersehen  

ein bisschen kandelhöhenweg war bei mir übrigens auch dabei. hab extra mal den fotoaparat mitgenommen, um euch neugierig zu machen  

komm aber natürlich auch gern wieder nach fr. die rappenecker hütte hat ja ab april wieder auf  

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (19. März 2008)

Also neugierig genug, mal nach Offenburg zu kommen sind wir, glaube ich, ohnehin schon, zumal ich da gerade immer mehr Sonnenstunden als in Freiburg vorhergesagt sehe.

Bei mir kam gestern noch der Postbote dazwischen mit einem Päckchen fürs RR. Somit musste ich das Teil gleich montieren und testen, was bei dem astreinen Wetter natürlich auch sehr nett war. Kandel-Highway ist somit erst heute dran bei weniger Sonne aber trockeneren Trails   Klar, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren einfach melden, dann lege ich mich auf ne Zeit fest.

Bis Samstag sieht es dann aber wettertechnisch wirklich mau aus   Wäre schon schön, wenn an Ostern selbst wieder was geht.

Gruß   Bertram


----------



## make65 (19. März 2008)

Hallo Bertram,

wie wär's mit 13:30 Uhr Schwabentor? Müsste dann leider früher Feierabend machen.  Dann könntest Du mir mal die Trails von St. Peter runter ins Dreisamtal zeigen, die Ihr in Eurer ersten Tour gefahren seid.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (19. März 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> wie wär's mit 13:30 Uhr Schwabentor? Müsste dann leider früher Feierabend machen.  Dann könntest Du mir mal die Trails von St. Peter runter ins Dreisamtal zeigen, die Ihr in Eurer ersten Tour gefahren seid.



Das würde für mich auch passen, also dann wohl bis später


----------



## make65 (19. März 2008)

Ja, bis nachher. Sollte ich mehr als 10 min Verspätung haben brauchst Du nicht zu warten. Kann immer mal sein dass bei der Arbeit noch was dazwischen kommt und ich nicht loskomme.


----------



## Freecastle (22. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

egal wie das Wetter morgen früh wird, ich muss endlich wieder aufs Bike ... werde um 10.00 Uhr auf eine kurze Rosskopf Runde gehen mit viel Spass Bergab zur Jugendherberge (Borderline). Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## Freecastle (26. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

laut Wetterbericht soll uns ja ein trockenes und warmes Wochenende bevorstehen. Hätte wieder lust eine gemeinsamme Tour mit euch durch den Schwarzwald zu starten. Samstag und (oder) Sonntag wären mir beide recht. 

Die Streckenwahl wird wohl recht kurzfristig fallen, je nachdem wie das Tauwetter uns in die Karten spielt. 

Wie schauts bei euch aus ?


----------



## The Floh (26. März 2008)

Hallo ihr!
Wie sieht es denn aus, würdet ihr noch jemanden mitnehmen? Ich selbst bin aus Müllheim und würde dann immer mit dem Zug "anreisen"
Hättet ihr noch "Platz" für jemanden?
allerdings bin ich noch nicht so richitg konditioniert, bin aber dran...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (26. März 2008)

...kanns auch kaum noch erwarten, wieder mal ein bisschen länger zu fahren. samstag wird wohl der bessere tag werden. aber wie siehts denn mit schnee in fr aus? da hab ich nämlich jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr drauf  

@ The Floh: endlich noch ein weiterer pendler


----------



## The Floh (26. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> @ The Floh: endlich noch ein weiterer pendler


Klar... Aber ich muss mich noch gedulden bis meine Bremse da ist...
Trefft ihr euch immer am Schwabentor? oder nur manchmal?


----------



## alex76 (26. März 2008)

...wer fahren will, schreibt oder schaut halt hier rein. ist nix festes und offen für alle


----------



## The Floh (26. März 2008)

super... du kommst ja auch immer vom HBF dann oder?


----------



## Freecastle (26. März 2008)

Wie Alex schon geschrieben hat, hier ist jeder Willkommen der Lust auf ein paar MTB Touren in der Umgebung hat. Das Tempo wird der Gruppe angepasst und die Touren befinden sich in einem machbaren Rahmen. Also bisher hat sich das Schwabentor als Startpunkt ganz gut gemacht, kann aber auch variieren. 

Nur Mut .... kommt vorbei und fahrt mal mit .... ihr da draussen


----------



## make65 (26. März 2008)

Ich hoffe ich kann auch wieder dabei sein. Muss mich noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte absprechen.

Allzu hoch werden wir wohl nicht können. Ich war am Montag auf'm Kandel, ab ca. 600m war nix mehr mit fahren. Also Straße hoch und ein Stück wieder runter, bin dann auf ca. 900m in den Wald abgebogen - immer noch 30cm Schnee, bergab treten, ging gerade noch zu fahren, aber nur weil ein paar Rodler schon ein bischen vorgebahnt hatten.


----------



## alex76 (26. März 2008)

...also falls das hier eintritt, wird jenseits der 700 m-marke wohl auch am kommenden we noch einiges an schnee liegen  

roßkopf-st. peter sollte aber doch gehen, was meint ihr? ansonsten könntet IHR ja mal in den zug steigen . 

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## alex76 (28. März 2008)

na ihr, wie siehts aus?


----------



## make65 (28. März 2008)

Bei mir zeichnet sich ab, dass ich nur am Sonntag fahren kann. Lasse mich dann auch gerne in OG guiden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (28. März 2008)

Würde folgendes Vorschlagen  -->  

SAMSTAG, 29.03.2008
TREFFPUNKT:  Schwabentor
UHRZEIT:  11.00 Uhr

TOURVORSCHLAG:  Entscheidung vor Ort, mit der Option den Kandel-Höhenweg nach St. Peter oder weiter nach St. Märgen anzutreten. So wie uns das Wetter eben in die Karten spielt.


P.S.: Sonntag werde ich ebenfalls auf Tour gehen -> ob Freiburg oder Offenburg ist mir hier eigentlich egal. *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## The Floh (28. März 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Würde folgendes Vorschlagen  -->
> 
> SAMSTAG, 29.03.2008
> TREFFPUNKT:  Schwabentor
> ...


Hallo ihr!
Also ich könnte um 10.44 in Freiburg sein und dann zum schwabentor kommen...
Jetzt muss ich halt meine Ersatzbremse nehmen...
ALLLERDINGS: bin ich noch nicht ganz so gut mit Kondition und so, also wäre ich eher für was "leichteres"...
Kommst du, Alex auch mit?
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (28. März 2008)

Die letztere längere Tour bei mir liegt auch knapp 2 Wochen zurück. Denke hier ist noch keiner richtig TOP-FIT   

Wird auch kein Wettrennen sondern eine Tour wo das Tempo den schwächeren angepasst wird. Also keine Angst. Und wenn einer merkt das die Reserven zu neige gehen können wir auch umkehren oder abkürzen. 

Da sind wir flexibel ..... gell Alex


----------



## The Floh (28. März 2008)

ok ich bin dabei...
ich hoffe nur dass ich keine 1/4 Stunde brauche um das Schwabentor zu finden...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (28. März 2008)

Vom Bahnhof der Strassenbahnlinie "1" (Richtung Littenweiler) einfach quer durch die Stadt folgen. Oder wartest einfach auf Alex am HBF


----------



## alex76 (28. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

da ich die letzten beiden (urlaubs)-wochen fahrradtechnisch nicht so wirklich auf meine kosten gekommen bin , will ich sa und so auch ausnutzen. sonntag würde ich mich über besuch aus fr freuen   

wegen morgen muss ich mal sehen. mein neues rad ist gerade in der werkstatt. falls ich es bis morgen früh wieder habe, bin ich wohl dabei. melde mich dann bis spätestens morgen, ob ich mitkomme.

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (28. März 2008)

Schwabentor ist doch, wenn man hinter dem Martinstor geradeaus weiterfährt, also von der kajo kommend... 
Solltest du mitkommen Alexandra, kannst ja mir noch ne PN schreiben auf welchem Gleis du ankommst und um wv Uhr?!
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## TheBlues (28. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

würd ja auch gern mal mitfahren...aber ich bin wohl in guter verfassung schon ne bremse....und im moment alles andere als in guter verfassung... 

sollte wohl erst ein bißchen hier vor ort "trainieren"...und vielleicht mal das rauchen lassen... 

werd aber des öfteren mal hier reinschauen, und mich dann vielleicht mal anschliessen...

die schlechtwetterbiker sind ja schon lange nicht mehr wirklich existend 


@Floh wie sieht's denn am blauen mit schnee aus??


----------



## The Floh (28. März 2008)

> @Floh wie sieht's denn am blauen mit schnee aus??


Also so bis auf 1000hm liegt noch Kräftig schnee und bis auf ca 800hm liegt noch auf den Trails schnee vorallem auf der Nordseite...
Komm doch einfach mit, ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich fit...


----------



## hotzemott (28. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin erst ab Samstag Abend wieder in Freiburg, komme aber am Sonntag mit, natürlich auch wenn dann ne Tour in Offenburg angesagt ist.

Bis bald
Bertram


----------



## nobs (28. März 2008)

TheBlues schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> würd ja auch gern mal mitfahren...aber ich bin wohl in guter verfassung schon ne bremse....und im moment alles andere als in guter verfassung...
> 
> ...



Hi TheBlues,

wie kommste denn da drauf die Schlewebi reiten alle noch, nur nicht mehr in der alten Zusammenstellung, aber wie ich lese rauchst du immer noch zuviel, solltest anstatt rauchen lieber ne Runde drehen das bringt dich dann ganz schnell wieder in form.

@ all
wenn ich mal die Zeit finde und es passt komm ich mal mit dann kann ich euch noch ein paar leckere Trail´s zwischen Freiburg St.Peter und Kandelgebiet zeigen.

gruß nobs


----------



## make65 (28. März 2008)

Also ich bin am Sonntag in OG dabei.

@Bertram: Schreib mit welchem Zug Du fährst, ich steig dann in Denzlingen dazu.


----------



## Freecastle (28. März 2008)

@ hotzemott & make65

Bin am Sonntag ebenfalls in Offenburg mit dabei. Wann ist Treffpunkt und Abfahrt in Freiburg ??? 

_________________________________________________________________

Und wie schaut es nun mit morgen (SAMSTAG) aus ? Wer ist nun mit dabei um 11 Uhr am Schwabentor ?


----------



## alex76 (28. März 2008)

hallo ihr,

morgen komme ich nicht mit. freu mich aber auf sonntag  melde mich morgen noch mal. bin grad unterwegs und habe nur mäßigen www-zugang.

viel spaß auf eurer morgigen tour!

bis dann, alexandra


----------



## The Floh (28. März 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> morgen komme ich nicht mit. freu mich aber auf sonntag  melde mich morgen noch mal. bin grad unterwegs und habe nur mäßigen www-zugang.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin morgen dabei...
Termin für Sonntag wäre noch cool, aber ich weiß es noch nicht da ich eigentlich lernen sollte...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## bikebubi (28. März 2008)

Salü zusammen- 

an alle die mit dem Rad durch die Stadt radeln- passt auf die Hilfsscherifs  auf kann teuer werden- spart euch das Geld für einen Glühwein, gehe lieber noch Skifahren aber stosse bestimmt mal dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (29. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also falls euch die Zeitumstellung nichts ausmacht, würde ich für morgen  auch 11 Uhr vorschlagen. Der entsprechende Zug ab Freiburg fährt 10.03 Uhr (Denzlingen 10.09, Ankunft 10.53). Am günstigsten kommt ihr mit dem Baden-Württemberg Ticket weg. Für 27  können bis zu 5 Leute mitfahren. Räder sind zwar offiziell nicht inbegriffen, inoffiziell sagt da aber keiner was.

Touren-Vorschlag: über Brandecklindle oder Durbach Gebirg zum Moosturm; Kornebene (Einkehr ), von dort über den Katzenstein nach Schönberg und auf dem Tälerpfad nach Gengenbach. 

Sind ca. 55 km und 1100(?) hm. Die letzten 10 km von Gengenbach nach OG sind Asphalt. 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## make65 (29. März 2008)

Hallo Alex, 

ich bin dabei. Tour hört sich gut an. An alle die noch mitfahren: Ich steige in Denzlingen in den Zug, falls Ihr das Baden-Württemberg-Ticket kauft und noch ein Mitfahrer frei ist gebt mir bitte Bescheid.


----------



## The Floh (29. März 2008)

Sooo schön wars heute, etwas matschig aber trotzedem 
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (29. März 2008)

Schliess mich an ... nette Schlammschlacht heute über den Kandelhöhenweg nach St. Peter. 

Hier der Beweis, der allerdings nicht mehr so ganz zu sehen ist da die Schneefelder ihr übriges dazu beigetragen haben.
















Für morgen hört sich das ganz gut an. Fahre mit dem Zug dann ab Freiburg. 
*HOTZEMOTZ* wie schaut es bei dir aus ? 9.45 Uhr Treffpunkt vor dem HBF ???


----------



## hotzemott (29. März 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Für morgen hört sich das ganz gut an. Fahre mit dem Zug dann ab Freiburg.
> *HOTZEMOTT* wie schaut es bei dir aus ? 9.45 Uhr Treffpunkt vor dem HBF ???


Soweit ich das überblicke fahren wir nach dem jetzigen Stand morgen zu dritt nach Offenburg, sodass make65 auf jeden Fall mit dem WoE-Ticket mitfahren kann. @Freecastle: Denke, 9:50 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof reicht locker  

Somit ist gibts immer noch 2 last-minute-WoE-Ticket-Plätze für Kurzentschlossene.

Bis morgen,
Bertram


----------



## make65 (29. März 2008)

Also bis morgen dann im Zug....


----------



## Freecastle (29. März 2008)

Also dann, bis 9.50 Uhr vor dem HBF ....

Bin ja echt mal gespannt wo uns die Alex da so "rumguidet"


----------



## alex76 (30. März 2008)

...warte dann auf der Treppe zu den Gleisen auf euch! 

Bis dann, Alexandra


----------



## hotzemott (30. März 2008)

Das war ja heute wieder eine tolle, abwechslungsreiche Frühjahrstour! Alex, vielen Dank noch mal fürs Guiden, da kommen wir bestimmt gerne mal wieder in die Ortenau  

War seit langem auch ne Tour so richtig für mein Bike, nämlich mit Eisdielenstopp  

Bis bald wieder,
Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizzamaennle (4. April 2008)

Moin Ihr Ortenauer und Breisgauer,

habe gelesen ihr fährt öfters Kandel, Rosskopf etc.
Wart ihr dieses WE in Rammersweier? Da gibts ne Strecke mit knapp 40 km und knapp 1000 Hm zum biken. Kleiner abstecher kann man noch auf den die World cup strecke machen.

Werde, falls es genehm ist in den nächsten paar wochen mal reinschauen und mal mitfahren 

PS. Der Hühnersedel auf der Wanderroute runter ist auch nicht schlecht. Leider etwas zu kurz.

gruß simon


----------



## The Floh (7. April 2008)

Hallo ihr!
Wie sieht es bei euch am Wochenende aus?
Ich hätte Samstag/Sonntag Zeit, und würde gerne in die Freiburger Region...
Das Wetter ist sich noch nicht richtig sicher was es jetzt genau will, aber das passt dann schon...
Hätte wer Lust? Vielleicht wieder Kandelhöhenweg oder so?
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## The Floh (9. April 2008)

also bei mir entfällt Samstag/Sonntag nun doch weil meine Gabel kurzzeitig schluckauf bekommen hat, und sie jtzt nun zum Service muss.
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Freecastle (12. April 2008)

Mensch .... da spielt das Wetter ja doch mit für dieses Wochenende. Ist jemand spontan zu überreden morgen ne Tour zu fahren ? Treffpunkt und Start : 11 Uhr - Schwabentor 

Route lässt sich dann kurzfristig vor Ort entscheiden.


Wie siehts aus Jungs und Mädels ?


----------



## The Floh (12. April 2008)

Meine Gabel ist jetzt leider beim Service...


----------



## alex76 (12. April 2008)

...war heute schon "auswärts" radeln und hab mir für morgen ne  "alle-lieblingsstrecken-vor-der-haustür-mitnehm-tour" vorgenommen. aber wie wärs mit feldberg am nächsten (richtig) schönen wochenende?

gruß, alexandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (13. April 2008)

Bin leider heute nicht dabei, wünsche aber VIEL SPASS


----------



## Freecastle (16. April 2008)

20 Grad Erderwärmung hat es für den Sonntag angekündigt. 

Will mir das jedenfalls nicht engehen lassen. Alex, Hotzemott, Make und all die anderen .... jemand dabei von euch ?


----------



## make65 (16. April 2008)

Bei mir ist's dieses WE noch nicht sicher. Wenn dann kann ich eher am Sonntag. Muss mir am Freitag einen Weisheitszahn ziehen lassen. Wenn's doch noch klappt melde ich mich nochmal - oder tauch dann einfach am Treffpunkt auf.

Grüße an alle


----------



## The Floh (16. April 2008)

ich werde auch eher spontan kommen, da ich noch nicht weiss, wann meine Gabel zurück kommt... 
Bis dann
Floh
PS: Wie war es letzten Sonntag?


----------



## alex76 (16. April 2008)

...also ich hätte auch mal wieder lust auf die freiburger ecke  vielleicht schauinsland. mit etwas glück sollte der schnee dort oben bis sonntag wieder weg sein, oder?

gruß, alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (17. April 2008)

Na von hier unten sieht es noch ganz schön weiss auf dem Schauinsland aus. Aber sind ja noch zwei wärmere Tage zwischen Heute und dem Sonntag die das Eis zum brechen bringen können. 

@ Alex76 - bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir die kleine Transaktion über die Bühne bringen wenn es am Sonntag mit einer Ausfahrt klappen sollte.


----------



## hotzemott (17. April 2008)

Nach schneefreiem Schauinsland am Sonntag sieht es mir zwar noch nicht so recht aus, aber ne Biketour wäre auf jeden Fall schön und die Prognose für Sonntag ist ja weiterhin gut  
Laut Website sollte auch die Rappenecker Hütte wochenends offen haben. Sollte es also in die Richtung gehen hätten wir diesmal bessere Karten für nen Boxenstopp mit Kaffee & Kuchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (18. April 2008)

Also ich wäre dabei. Laut dieser Webcam könnte es sogar mit "schneefrei" klappen  
Also dann Sonntag, 11 Uhr am Schabentor?

Gruß, Alexandra
@ Christian: Hab dir ne pm geschickt.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. April 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei. Laut dieser Webcam könnte es sogar mit "schneefrei" klappen
> Also dann Sonntag, 11 Uhr am *Schabentor*?
> 
> Gruß, Alexandra
> @ Christian: Hab dir ne pm geschickt.


----------



## alex76 (18. April 2008)

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (18. April 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> sorry


gibs zu, das war so geplant...


----------



## Freecastle (18. April 2008)

Mensch Uwe, 

nicht so aufregen ....  

Wird noch einige andere schöne Tage in diesem Sommer zum "touren" geben. Kopf hoch


----------



## The Floh (18. April 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Mensch Uwe,


Unter welchem Alias verbirgt sich Uwe?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. April 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Unter welchem Alias verbirgt sich Uwe?




Moi  

@all
 Wenn ihr schneefrei fahren wollt, empfehle ich Euch mal die "4 kleinen" Hausberge um Freiburg (Rossi-Kybfelsen-Luisenhöhe-Schönberg oder andersrum ) zu fahren. Haben ein paar Hm mehr (ca.1400 ) aber es macht riesigen Spass.
Vorteil: Bei Regen, Unwohlsein, etc. ist man innerhalb von Minuten zurück.
Wer möchte hat 80- 90% Trailanteil. Selbst fahr ich als Schotter hoch, um mich mit ner flotten Trailabfahrt zu belohnen.
Hier mal für Euch das HP ohne Schönberg (1233hm ) zum anschauen.

Viel Spass morgen, ich fahr nun bei Regen und lass mir morgen bei Sonne die Haut verbrennen  
Cu in Kirchen- Hausen, WOMC, KIZA, SiS


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. April 2008)

@ christian

freecastle ?
 
 
Ultras !
 

Kann das sein ? 
Und ich dachte hier bleibt man anonymer Alki


----------



## Freecastle (19. April 2008)

@ Uwe

EX - SC`ler wenn dann bitte   

War schwer genug von dem ganzen Scheiss da Abstand zu bekommen. Aber es hat geklapt und ich bin geheilt.

Hoffe wir bekommen das auch mal hin, ne gemeinsamme Runde zu radeln.


Bis dahin .....


----------



## hotzemott (19. April 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> Laut dieser Webcam könnte es sogar mit "schneefrei" klappen


Hoffe, da oben sieht's morgen deutlich gemütlicher aus, aber Schnee sieht man ja praktisch keinen mehr  

@make65: Na, Weißheitszahn-OP gut überstanden?

Bis morgen, Hotzemott


----------



## make65 (19. April 2008)

Zahn ist draussen - konnte normal gezogen werden, hab keine Beschwerden mehr. Ich werde mich morgen aber wahrscheinlich meiner Freundin widmen.

Nächstes WE hab ich auch keine Zeit, Sa "darf" ich bei einem Umzug helfen  und am Sonntag bin ich in Emmendingen beim Radmarkt - muss mal sehen ob ich da mein Cube-Fully losbekomme.

Bis demnächst....


----------



## alex76 (19. April 2008)

...also dann bis
morgen, 11.00 Uhr am SchWabentor!

Gruß, Alexandra

@ Christian: bringe dann den Reifen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (19. April 2008)

Bin um 11 Uhr da.

Reifen geht auch i.O.  



Bis moin


----------



## alex76 (19. April 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> ich fahr nun bei Regen und lass mir morgen bei Sonne die Haut verbrennen



dann kannst du morgen wohl doch mitfahren: http://wetter.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/30/0,5998,1040030,00.html?dr=1  

Vielleicht wäre dann die "4 kleine"-Hausberge-Tour echt nicht schlecht. Notfalls werden es dann halt nur 3 Hügel


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. April 2008)

alex76 schrieb:


> dann kannst du morgen wohl doch mitfahren: http://wetter.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/30/0,5998,1040030,00.html?dr=1
> 
> Vielleicht wäre dann die "4 kleine"-Hausberge-Tour echt nicht schlecht. Notfalls werden es dann halt nur 3 Hügel



Stehe z.zt, voll im Trainingsplan und da hatte ich gestern und heute mächtig Belastung stehen. 
Schlieslich ist nächsten Sonntag das erste Vorbereitungsrennen  
Seit heute mittag weilt Sohnemann bei mir, der freut sich auf die Trainingsfreie, bzw, Rennfreie Zeit mit mir.

Aber sobald Zeit ist meld ich mich zur mitfahrt an, garantiert.
Vorrausgesetzt Opis ü40 dürfen mal mit  

Viel Spass morgen Euch allen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (20. April 2008)

Reifenhandel Sonntags am Schwabentor


----------



## make65 (20. April 2008)

Habt Ihr ein schöne Tour gemacht? Wo ging's hin? Ich bin selbst am späten Vormittag auf'n Kandel und danach hab ich noch ne gemütliche Tour mit meiner besseren Hälfte gemacht...war also auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs.

In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder für eine gemeinsame Tour zu haben.

Grüße an alle
Martin


----------



## hotzemott (20. April 2008)

Hallo Martin,

dann bist du ja heute wohl auch auf deine Kosten gekommen  

Wir sind über Kohlerhau zum Schaui mit Alpenblick gefahren. Boxenstopp gabs in der Rappenecker Hütte mit anschließender Abfahrt nach Oberried. Hinter Stegen gings das Attental hoch bis fast ans Streckereck und auf dem Kandel-Highway zum Rossi mit Bremsen- und Reifentest auf der Borderline.

War somit zwar nur eine ZweiHausbergeTour aber trotzdem eine tolle Runde mit genügend Endorfin und am Ende auch Adrenalin, dazu von oben trocken und mit eigentlich gar nicht nennenswertem Restschnee  

Bis demnächst wieder!
Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (20. April 2008)

Wenn ihr weiter so Touren fahrt, kann ich glaube ich bald nicht mehr mit euch mitfahren...
Weiß jemand von der obengenannten tour Höhenmeter und Gesamt KM?
Also bis dann
Floh, der immer noch auf seine Gabel wartet...


----------



## make65 (21. April 2008)

Da seid Ihr aber ne große Runde gefahren - hm und km interessieren mich auch. Schätze so 1600hm und 50 km ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (21. April 2008)

Ab dem Schwabentor werden es ca. 1550 Hm gewesen sein, mit einer Km-Angabe kann ich leider nicht dienen. Habe zwar mein neues GPS-Gimmick auf dem Lenker spazieren gefahren, aber leider vergessen, die daheim deaktivierte Trackaufzeichnung wieder einzuschalten   Somit gibts kein Kärtchen mit der aufgezeichneten Route.
War schon ne lange Tour, aber wir sind auch gemütlich gefahren und haben einige kürzere und längere Stopps gemacht um schließlich kurz vor 18 Uhr wieder im Tal aufzuschlagen. Und dann gabs ja noch die Möglichkeit, die Akkus auf der Rappenecker Hütte mit Käsekuchen nachzuladen...


----------



## make65 (28. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt möchte ich kommenden Samstag (Sonntag hab ich aus familiären Gründen keine Zeit) eine Tour auf den Rohrhardsberg im hinteren Elztal machen. Die Tour führt von Waldkirch auf Radwegen nach Elzach dann über Yach auf den Berg. Oben gibt'e eine schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit. Dann folgt ein abwechslungsreicher Weg mit schönen Trailabschnitten zum Hörnleberg und weiter nach Bleibach.

Es werden so ca. 50-55 km und 1200-1300hm werden.

Wäre schön wenn sich der eine oder andere Mitfahrer findet.

Grüße 
Martin


----------



## alex76 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Martin,
neue Routen/Gegenden find ich ja immer gut. Morgen hab ich keine Zeit, aber wäre doch mal ein schönes Ziel für ein ander Mal. Wünsch Dir viel Spaß!

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. Mai 2008)

Tja hättest mal früher gepostet  
Dann wäre ich garantiert mit. 
Die Tour haben wir so ähnlich im Januar glaub ich gefahren. Macht schön Spass, vor allem die Trails sind lecker.

Leider hab ich mich nun mit nem Teamkollegen verabredet zum "bolzen" 1600hm auf 40km  
Sonntag dann das eingemachte 2500hm bei ca 70km  

Na dann beim nächsten mal  

Cu Uwe


----------



## hotzemott (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Martin,

die Tour hört sich eigentlich nett an. Wann wolltest du denn losfahren?
Wenn es nicht zu früh ist würde ich wohl mitfahren. Würde dir 12 Uhr in Waldkirch reichen oder ist das zu spät?

Grüße, Bertram


----------



## make65 (2. Mai 2008)

OK, dann wäre Treffpunkt 12 Uhr Bahnhof Waldkirch. Weitere Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen.


----------



## hotzemott (2. Mai 2008)

make65 schrieb:


> OK, dann wäre Treffpunkt 12 Uhr Bahnhof Waldkirch. Weitere Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen.


Super, also dann bis morgen


----------



## The Floh (2. Mai 2008)

kann leider immer noch nicht kommen, da sich die Gabel immer noch nicht blicken lassen hat...
Aber sonst immer gerne, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (2. Mai 2008)

Klar könntest du auch mitkommen, steht ja außerdem nicht umsonst immer wieder in den Beiträgen, dass weitere Mitfahrer willkommen sind!

Ist ja ziemlich blöd, bei dem schönen Wetter auf ne Gabel warten zu müssen, aber vielleicht fahren wir die gleiche oder ne ähnliche Tour mal wieder. Drücke die Daumen, dass dein Bike bald wieder fahrbereit ist...

Grüße, Bertram


----------



## Freecastle (9. Mai 2008)

So, nach einer Woche Sendepause schieb ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben.

Pfingsten steht vor der Tür und das Wetter kann garnicht besser sein. 
Hätte lust auf ne Tour über den Hinterwaldkopf zum Titisee. Zurück über Bärental, Feldsee (Einkehr im Reimartihof) und Rinken. 

Bin nur noch unschlüssig ob am Sonntag oder Montag.

Wie sehen eure Termine übers Wochenende aus ? 


Christian


----------



## kopfnikka67 (9. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> So, nach einer Woche Sendepause schieb ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben.
> 
> Pfingsten steht vor der Tür und das Wetter kann garnicht besser sein.
> Hätte lust auf ne Tour über den Hinterwaldkopf zum Titisee. Zurück über Bärental, Feldsee (Einkehr im Reimartihof) und Rinken.
> ...




 
so ähnlich fahren wir morgen 9h30
 

Fr-Kiza-Hinterwaldkopf-Hinterzarten-Titisee-Bärental-Falkau-Farnwitte-Menzenschwand-Bernau-Bernauer Kreuz-Herzogenhorn-Feldberg-Feldsee-Rinken-Kluse-Stollenbach-Oberried-Hennenbach-Kirchzarten-Fr
   

Dürfte nen 100er geben mit so 2500-3000hm

Montag wollte ich, sofern ich ein Auto organisiert bekomme die 63er strecke in Offenburg abfahren.

Uwe


----------



## make65 (9. Mai 2008)

Diese WE kann ich eher nicht, wenn dann höchstens am Montag. Aber nächstes WE würde ich gerne wieder fahren, am besten am Samstag und Sonntag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hotzemott (9. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Pfingsten steht vor der Tür und das Wetter kann garnicht besser sein.
> Hätte lust auf ne Tour über den Hinterwaldkopf zum Titisee. Zurück über Bärental, Feldsee (Einkehr im Reimartihof) und Rinken.
> 
> Bin nur noch unschlüssig ob am Sonntag oder Montag.
> ...


Wuerde bei mir sowohl am Sonntag als auch am Montag gehen und ich haette Lust, mitzukommen  
Die Tour geht dann knapp am Feldberg vorbei oder? Hab leider keine Karte hier...

Viele Gruesse aus Barcelona, wo es gerade REGNET  
Hotzemott


----------



## alex76 (9. Mai 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Dürfte nen 100er geben mit so 2500-3000hm



...also das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu viel 
Wie viele km/hm hat denn deine Runde so ungefähr, Christian?

Sonntag fänd ich besser. Vor nem freien Tag kann man den Ausklang mehr genießen  

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Freecastle (9. Mai 2008)

Also so ungefähr würde ich schätzen ..... 50-55 km und so in etwa 1200-1400 hm. Aber wie gesagt - nur geschätzt. Denke mit ein paar längeren Pausen am Titisee und Reimartihof lässt sich das ganze bei schönem Sonnenschein wunderbar pedalieren.

Sonntag wäre mir auch recht.


----------



## alex76 (10. Mai 2008)

...dann morgen, Sonntag, um 11 Uhr am Schwabentor?


----------



## Freecastle (10. Mai 2008)

Jep, 11.00 Uhr Schwabentor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (10. Mai 2008)

Bestes Wetter, toller Tourenvorschlag und kaum eine(r) traut sich mitzukommen... oder wollen morgen alle Blümchen bei Mutti vorbeibringen  
Dabei geht das so einfach: ANMELD, fertig und freu freu  

Bis morgen,
Hotzemott


----------



## The Floh (10. Mai 2008)

meine Gabel ist immer noch nicht da...


----------



## kopfnikka67 (10. Mai 2008)

Freecastle schrieb:


> (Einkehr im Reimartihof) und Rinken.
> Christian



Den "ruhigeren" Weg vom Raimartihof könnt ihr nicht fahren!
Bin ja da heute hoch und dort ist ein Teil gesperrt wegen Arbeiten auf dem Weg.
Nehmt den Trail der so 50m weiter Richtung Feldsee rechts hoch geht!
Eine Teil müßt ihr dann laufen halt.
Oben kommt ihr dann wieder auf die "Normalstrecke" zum Rinken !!
Erkennt ihr am Flatterband.

Wünsch Euch viel spass morgen und auch genauso wenig Touris wie heute  
Aber daraus wird wohl nix  
Häng Euch mal unsere Tour als HP hier an.
105km 2300 hm


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

Hey hey!
Meine Gabel ist endlich wieder hier in Müllheim eingeschlagen...
Nun, hat denn jemand Zeit und Lust, auch mal unter der Woche irgendwohin zu fahren, da ja jetzt Ferien sind...
Vielleicht ist ja auch wieder was am WE los, wäre super!
Zeitlich und vom Ort her bin ich flexibel...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Pidi (15. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin !

Bei ner kleinen Tour währe ich auch mal mit von der Partie !

Gruss Pete


----------



## The Floh (15. Mai 2008)

geht es bei dir auch unter der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Titel dieses Threads ja nicht wirklich passend ist gibt es jetzt hier einen neuen Thread in dem unsere bisherigen Aktivitäten weitergeführt werden sollen. Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar neue Gesichter dazukommen.

Hier noch quasi als Abschluß ein paar Bildchen der letzten Tour zum Titisee und Feldsee. Nach dem Boxenstopp im Raimartihof sind wir dann recht direkt wieder nach Freiburg gefahren mit dem Gewitter im Nacken  











Hoffe ja schon mal auf schönes Wetter am Wochenende, ist ja noch bissl Zeit, dass sich die Prognose den Wünschen anpasst.

Grüße, Hotzemott


----------



## Pidi (16. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> geht es bei dir auch unter der Woche?



Theoretisch ja ..praktisch wohl nur nächste Woche Freitag  ;-) aber da haben ja sowieso die meisten Frei denke ich !? (für ne kleinen Feierabend Tour hätte ich allerdings fast jeden Abend Zeit)

Gruss Pete


----------



## The Floh (16. Mai 2008)

dann sag doch eifnach mal ab wann du Zeit hast...
Freitag könnte allgemein etwas laufen... ;-)
Bis dann mal!
floh


----------



## Klaupe (27. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

jemand lust am we ne kleine tour zu machen? kybfelsen etc?


----------



## Freecastle (27. Mai 2008)

@ Klaupe

schön das du dich meldest ... aber wir haben für die Freiburger Runden und Touren folgenden Thread erstellt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336350

Denke aber da findet sich sicher jemand


----------



## Michael50 (28. März 2011)

Hallo Hotzemott,

bin relativ NEU in FR u. würde mich gerne mit BikerInenn zu gemeinsamen Touren treffen.
Bike gerne ohne Stress kann es aber auch laufen lassen (je nach Kondition). 
Kurz zu mir : 50 Jahre bike seit 10 Jahren, fahre auch gerne RR.
Vielleicht meldest Du dich mal.

Grüßle Michael


----------



## hotzemott (28. März 2011)

Michael50 schrieb:


> Hallo Hotzemott,
> 
> bin relativ NEU in FR u. würde mich gerne mit BikerInenn zu gemeinsamen Touren treffen.
> Bike gerne ohne Stress kann es aber auch laufen lassen (je nach Kondition).
> ...



Hi Michael,

da hast du aber einen alten Thread ausgegraben. Immerhin gibt es eine Fortsetzung, Freecastle hatte den Link schon in seinem letzten Beitrag oder einfach hier klicken. Der erste Beitrag des verlinkten Threads ist nach wie vor aktuell, neue Mitbiker waren und sind immer willkommen. Schau einfach ab und zu rein. Am kommenden Wochenende wird es beispielsweise ne Tour geben, wohin ist aber noch nicht entschieden.

Natürlich gibt es in Freiburg noch andere Gruppen. Sportlicher als bei den IBC Touren geht es bei der RIG zu, dann gibt es noch die Sonntagsradler und beim DAV Freiburg kommen auch Touren zustande. Ist alles nicht strikt getrennt.

Bis demnächst vielleicht mal,
Bertram


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. April 2012)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> da hast du aber einen alten Thread ausgegraben. Immerhin gibt es eine Fortsetzung, Freecastle hatte den Link schon in seinem letzten Beitrag oder einfach hier klicken. Der erste Beitrag des verlinkten Threads ist nach wie vor aktuell, neue Mitbiker waren und sind immer willkommen. Schau einfach ab und zu rein. Am kommenden Wochenende wird es beispielsweise ne Tour geben, wohin ist aber noch nicht entschieden.
> 
> ...




hallo
kann man mal mitradeln


----------

